
Salesforce Urges Microsoft-LinkedIn Probes Amid AI Concerns - selleck
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/salesforce-to-urge-regulators-to-scrutinize-microsoft-linkedin
======
vonnik
Glass house... This is a dangerous game for any company with a lot of customer
data and a recently launched AI product, which will soon be most companies. Is
anti-AI the new anti-trust?

